# Allergic to hickory



## fitzdawg79 (Mar 7, 2010)

So the last two times I've smoked my forearms have broken out in a rash, and had me really scratching my head (no pun intended).  I've known for years that I have a really strong allergic reaction to pecan pollen and sap, but didn't know until tonight that pecan and hickory are actually very closely related.  I guess I'll be looking for other wood blends for smoking from now on.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 7, 2010)

Well that is a bummer


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2010)

yes pecan and hickory are in the same family-we often mix in the cabinet buss. so sorry to hear-I love useing hickory alot.maybe try oak.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 7, 2010)

Try long-sleeved shirts and gloves.. Bummer


----------



## fitzdawg79 (Mar 7, 2010)

I might just try some cheap kitchen gloves too.  Of course as GI Joe taught me when I was little, knowing is half the battle.


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 7, 2010)

Apple, cherry, mesquite are three favorites.  The wife doesn't like hickory and we don't use pecan that often.


----------

